# I'm out for a while. Blood clots in lungs



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

So still in icu, 2 days. 
BLood clots both sides of lungs But they caught it in time so I'll be out soon. Made it some 775 miles for the year, and 90,000' of climbing. Not sure what caused them at this point. On blood thinners and o2. One thing is true, all my riding had my heart like a race horse to help pull me through.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Man thats scary. Hope you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Wishing you well. I've been there.

For me, seemed scary at the time, but I pulled through.

Had pulmonary embolism in my early 30s (20 years ago). Spent a week in hospital. Two weeks of Lovonox injections into my belly. About a half year on Warfarin. Lots of blood studies to check my blood clotting genetics. Lots of CT scans to monitor the clot dissipating.

I think the drugs now are much safer and better tolerated. I was told to stop shaving while on Warfarin. I'm on daily aspirin now. 

I was riding within two months. Started safe and simple. Road rides and rail trails.

You'll get there! Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Best of luck. 
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yikes! Hope you have a speedy recovery.

I've had two dvts and I'm permanently on Warfarin. I have a Protein S deficiency. I do well on the Warfarin, I don't bleed excessively and my dosage has stayed consistent for years.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank all you guys. Hope to get out tomorrow


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

5 days in ICU, out with o2 keeping me going. My health due to bike riding saved me. good to be home


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yikes hope you recover quickly! Scary stuff

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FatRap64 (May 24, 2020)

Best wishes for a speedy return to action!


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

i went from being able to ride 30 miles and climb 4000' to walking about 30' with the help of o2. Glass is half full not empty, this will pass and ill get after it all soon enough


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad you are out of the hospital. It sounds like you are on the path to recovery and I don’t think it will do you any good to try to hasten things. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Did it myself about a decade ago. Went to ER complaining that every breath "feels like I am being stabbed." Got x-rays and found a few small clots in one lung and one "very large clot" in the other (and several in both legs (DVT)). I was in the hospital for twelve days. IV for the first few days followed by stomach injections. 

I was on warfarin for about two years...but quit taking it b/c I was told not to MTB or alpine ski b/c crashes are too risky. I went on aspirin. About three years ago, I started feeling sick and reminded of the first time...so I went again and found several small clots in lungs. This time it was caught MUCH earlier, so not nearly as bad.

This time they were able to isolate some protein (or something) in my blood that "tells" the blood to clot (as though there's a wound...even if there's no wound), so now I'm on Eliquis and so far, so good.

Be hopeful though: both times I got back to where I was...after a bit of recovery, for sure. Right now, I'm riding and running as good as ever!!!!

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

FYI, any of you on warfarin and are active, tell your doctor. There are alternatives to warfarin nowadays and one even has a reversal agent stocked in hospitals. Pradaxa. No need to be on a drug that was originally created to kill rats....


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

smartyiak said:


> so now I'm on Eliquis and so far, so good.
> 
> !
> 
> Good luck to you!!!


Same here, hopefully they will keep me on it.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Been there. Not that bad though -clots didn't travel. First time was after surgery on my foot after motorcycle accident. Spent a week flat on my back, on the Warfarin in hospital. Lots of mucking around with blood tests, getting the dosage right etc.
Second time, bicycle accident (not my fault, hit by a 4WD) I had to show the nurses I could shoot up by myself, before they'd let me go home. Clexane I think. No dramas with that. Best of luck with your recovery. I still get a bit nervous on long haul flights. Avoid them where I can  Not a fan of aeroplanes


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

well making good progress, I was able to get 5 miles in today. Not much climbing but it felt great to be able to ride. 

elequis isnt covered by my ins but luckily they got Xarelto covered, so no coumadin.

lung cancer PET scan next week for a mass they found in lung, i still think it was from the PE, i have no signs of cancer, no cough, or chest pain, or anything else


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey man, hope the scan goes well and you get the full green light. Be cautious and safe, but I always like to remind myself that humans are not above the laws of physics, a body in motion tends to stay in motion, a body at rest tends to stay at rest...


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

roughster said:


> , a body in motion tends to stay in motion, a body at rest tends to stay at rest...


Absolutely, im a firm follower of this. Thanks brother


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

10 miles tonight, feels good to be out there again


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

PET scan from what I saw, the scan showed im clean and no lung cancer, talk about a scary day lol.

Doctor will give details tomorrow, hopefully my eyes are correct.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

That’s (hopefully) good news.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Rider up  green light, no cancer anywhere. did 20 miles tonight 3 weeks from an ICU bed. I did loose about 5-10% of my left lung, and I still have a few small clots that need to clear up/dissolve. But I can live with that ;0 so happy.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

That’s excellent news. I know only too well the relief one feels when scans/biopsies come back all clear. I’ll even admit to a tear springing to my eye at the news. Fantastic. Enjoy every single day as if it were your last. Puts everything into perspective for sure.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

Outhouse said:


> 10 miles tonight, feels good to be out there again


Glad to hear about your progress as I am in a similar situation and thought I would search the forums to get some other perspectives.

First DVT was almost 4 years ago after a bout of heavy business travel. Was on Xarelto for a year and follow-up scans showed the clot cleared so my hematologist gave me the all-clear and took me off blood-thinners. Friday before last I was out on one of my normal road rides and felt a bit more whipped than I should have been but it was hot and I was riding into a head-wind so I ignored it. Couple days later was out on a family hike and was feeling even more winded so went into the urgent care the next day. Because of my prior DVT, they sent me to the ER where they did a chest x-ray, CT scan and ultrasound on my leg where they found my blood clot had returned (exact same spot) and "extensive" blood clots in my lungs. Pulmonologist said they couldn't even count how many they saw, just noted there were clusters of them throughout my lungs.

Fortunately was only in the ICU for the first night, second night to a regular room then discharged on the 3rd day. Crazy thing was I felt fine. It was only during exercise where I felt impacted. Nurses gave me a device to test my lung strength and I was able to peg it to the highest reading every time I tried. Nurses even commented that I did not appear to match what my charts were saying so I'm thinking all the years of riding have helped my lungs to compensate for my diminished capacity.

Because of local COVID trail closures and restrictions I've mostly been on my road bike the last 4 months. Nothing crazy, just 20-30 mile rides with generally less than 1000 feet of climbing but was advised I need to take a break for the next 4 weeks until after my follow-up tests and appointment.

Just glad to hear of others that have made good recoveries and are back out on the trails!


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

yesterday crashed hard on pavement. broke collar bone and 2 ribs and 2 bones on vertebrae, lots of pain today


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Outhouse said:


> yesterday crashed hard on pavement. broke collar bone and 2 ribs and 2 bones on vertebrae, lots of pain today


Damn, sorry to hear this. I broke a collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs back in November crashing on a gravel road.

Healing vibes sent your way.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chazpat again.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Outhouse said:


> yesterday crashed hard on pavement. broke collar bone and 2 ribs and 2 bones on vertebrae, lots of pain today


Really?!?! Damn that sucks. Here's to a another speedy recovery.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been on Eliquis for 11 months since being diagnosed with DVT and PE back in Jan 2020. It was really minor apparently, and I only spent one night in the hospital. I've have virtually zero residual affects and was out riding within a few weeks of the hospitalization. I had major leg surgery 6 months prior to the PE, but the DVT was in the opposite leg. I'm thinking it was caused by several airplane trips in quick succession but really not sure. That's what is so troubling now as my Hematologist will likely stop the Eliquis soon. Would love to hear advise from any of you who have had repeat occurrences, and what if anything you can do to prevent. What really worries me is how much I bang up my lower legs riding and how I sit at a desk for long hours everyday.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a genetic blood condition that makes me susceptible to blood clots; a protein S deficiency. After my second DVT, I was put on warfarin for life (I know there are newer meds but warfarin has always worked for me, my dosage has not had to be adjusted in many, many years and I only have to be checked a few times a year). I don't have issues with heavy bleeding.

I wear compression stockings if I have a long plane ride and I force myself to get up several times. I try not to sit at my desk for long periods, though I'm not always good about that. I also try to remind myself not to push it too close to the edge when I ride, though my age, 57, and the fact that my wife would probably sell all my bikes if I ended up in the ER again (see post 26 above) contributes to that as well. I did receive a few stitches in the ER as well and bled a good bit, but that was my scalp where cuts will bleed a lot. Fortunately, I did not have a concussion as that can be bad when on blood thinners.

For your situation, you need to get in the habit of getting up from your desk on a regular basis. My understanding on the lower leg thing is that you want to avoid an impact on the upper calf, which probably don't get banged up much from riding. My own thoughts are that plenty of exercise, drinking enough water and eating healthy are always things we should do to keep our bodies functioning well.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

chazpat said:


> my wife would probably sell all my bikes if I ended up in the ER again (see post 26 above)


Haha I know where you're coming from, and in fact just sold my long-travel brawler to keep from getting into that situation. My dear wife nursed me through shoulder surgery in 2013 and leg surgery in 2019, both due to mountain-bike accidents. Definitely don't want to put her through any of that again, and besides, I'm being extra cautious while on blood thinners.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

well out of insurance since I went back to work, so no more xarelto. Will be going on baby asprin soon


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

How ya doing now, Outhouse? sounds like you have been through the wringer this past year.
For heaven's sake, stop gettin into arguments with bicycles, the outcome is never, ever good! 

Keep the rubber side down, my friend...


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

well had plate put on clavicle oct 22 so my bone breaks mostly healed, have 82 miles logged this year. last year i still ended up 1100 miles and climbed 107,000 feet


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Take it easy recovering and get healthy. The trails aren’t going anywhere!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

@throet, I can relate to the blood thinner thing. Hell, I spring leaks and I didn't do anything! 
Heart attack followed by heart surgery in '14 and now a blood disease diag in late '20.

The bikes are here to stay since they were responsible for getting me off the hook of cardiac rehab. The cardiologist sets me up with portable telemetry annually and has me rail a bike through town like I stole it. At the end of that, I return to the doc and see what was recorded and where it says I stand in terms of heart condition, kewl stuff. Bikes are a prescription!


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

@Outhouse were you tested for Covid at all during the PE fiasco? If not, I think getting tested for antibodies is worthy doing. Lots of stuff out there about people developing clots (mainly in the microvasculature) from Covid infections. Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Outhouse said:


> well had plate put on clavicle oct 22 so my bone breaks mostly healed, have 82 miles logged this year. last year i still ended up 1100 miles and climbed 107,000 feet


Outhouse takes the bicycle elevator to the top floor! Now , that is some serious ascending for the distance covered. 
How are you doing with the pulmonary embolism issue? 
No more crash test dummy moves for the time being, get mended up and back in the groove!


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

well im getting ready to switch xarelto out for baby asprin as far as my blood thinners. I did 60 miles sunday on the sac river paved trail on my gravel bike, then did 13 miles at hidden falls, so 73 for the weekend. New record. I would say loosing 5-10% of my right lung from PE's is almost healed back up or regrown. I feel my wattage is down but endurance is up. I wasnt wiped out after 60 miles. The extra 13 wiped me out. I would say once I get back to the canyons below my house that is stagecoach and clementine and connector and foresthill loop, ill be right as rain. My clavicle is about 70% healed so no large jolts just yet so that why im not focused on mnt biking yet. AS far as the above question YES I was checked for covid but came back negative, honestly think the PE's were from dehydration after long rides and rest with legs up on couch all day after riding the next day. all the inactivity for the off riding days got to me would be my guess.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Outhouse, take your time getting back in the groove. Moderation is your friend at this point.

Following my cardiac event, I was feeling like a 4 cylinder with burned exhaust valves, no power to be had.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks im not getting after it to hard, mainly pavement rides for now where I can get by with lower wattage


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Outhouse said:


> Thanks im not getting after it to hard, mainly pavement rides for now where I can get by with lower wattage


Glad you are going for moderation and working back to being, Outhouse! Keep us posted with your progress as we cheer you on.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

back to the mnt bike, tried connector trail and had a tough time on the steep sections, until I got my second wind. 2 times at hidden falls, today I did the outer loop 13 miles and did great climbing out. Getting stronger again, will be hitting my trails by my house soon enough. my new job only lets me ride in the day once a week. I have lights now and have been night riding on the street on some less traveled country roads where people dont get above 25mph pretty safe so far. almost 200 miles for the year.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

Saw the hematologist after a year on blood thinners, and she totally left it up to me as far as whether to stop taking them or continue indefinitely. I opted to stop but it seems now I'm having panic attacks. This past weekend my breathing felt funny and so I ended up refilling my Eliquis since there were still refills on it. The thing with me is that even when I had the PE, I wasn't experiencing any dramatic shortness of breath. Suppose I'll go talk to my PCP about what is really best for me, but I don't want to end up in a situation where I end up in the ER every time I think something might be going on in my lungs. The D-Dimer blood test they ran on me when I was first diagnosed with a PE/DVT was off the charts. I'm hoping that my PCP would be agreeable to just ordering that blood test for me whenever I feel like something might be going on. That would be a lot cheaper than a precautionary trip to the ER just to be told everything is OK.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

throet said:


> Saw the hematologist after a year on blood thinners, and she totally left it up to me as far as whether to stop taking them or continue indefinitely. I opted to stop but it seems now I'm having panic attacks. This past weekend my breathing felt funny and so I ended up refilling my Eliquis since there were still refills on it. The thing with me is that even when I had the PE, I wasn't experiencing any dramatic shortness of breath. Suppose I'll go talk to my PCP about what is really best for me, but I don't want to end up in a situation where I end up in the ER every time I think something might be going on in my lungs. The D-Dimer blood test they ran on me when I was first diagnosed with a PE/DVT was off the charts. I'm hoping that my PCP would be agreeable to just ordering that blood test for me whenever I feel like something might be going on. That would be a lot cheaper than a precautionary trip to the ER just to be told everything is OK.


Everyone is different, but my experience:

I was in the same situation: my pulmonologist left it up to me as to whether to continue or take a daily aspirin.

I opted for the aspirin. I was fine for about 3yrs and I started feelin under the weather. I knew right away what it was.

It was kinda funny bc I went to MedEx and said: I'm pretty sure I have an embolism. They checked and were like: you're fine...but if you're still worried, you can go to ER.

The whole point was to avoid ER, but I knew...soI went. Sure enough, two small clots in lung = two days in hospital. Now I'm on Xaralto forever.

Not saying what you should or shouldn't do, just sharing my experience.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

smartyiak said:


> Everyone is different, but my experience:
> 
> I was in the same situation: my pulmonologist left it up to me as to whether to continue or take a daily aspirin.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I think I'd be OK being on blood thinners forever, but if my copay coupon expires, my out-of-pocket is $500+ per month for the prescription. That part I couldn't handle!


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

throet said:


> Oh wow! I think I'd be OK being on blood thinners forever, but if my copay coupon expires, my out-of-pocket is $500+ per month for the prescription. That part I couldn't handle!


When I was on Eliquis, I had a "coupon"...now that I'm on Xaralto, I have a "coupon" (cost = $30/mo). If I didn't have that, I'd be SOL. Once I went to refill and it was something like the $500...so I called my pulmonologist; he called the pharmacy and: voila...I had a new coupon.

If it gets to that point, it doesn't hurt to call to see if you Dr. has another/newer one.


----------



## TwoThirtySeven (Aug 29, 2020)

I had cancer in late 2019 and developed my first PE on Xmas day. I was on Xarelto for 3 months after that. I had more surgery this year and developed leg clots and another PE for which I am again on Xarelto for 3 months. I'm seeing a haemotologist soon to see what the deal is with my clotting. If I am to end up on anti-coagulants full time, my wife doesn't want me riding anymore. I can see her point of view, but it will still suck. I was really starting to get back into MTBing regularly after the whole cancer thing was over.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TwoThirtySeven said:


> I had cancer in late 2019 and developed my first PE on Xmas day. I was on Xarelto for 3 months after that. I had more surgery this year and developed leg clots and another PE for which I am again on Xarelto for 3 months. I'm seeing a haemotologist soon to see what the deal is with my clotting. If I am to end up on anti-coagulants full time, my wife doesn't want me riding anymore. I can see her point of view, but it will still suck. I was really starting to get back into MTBing regularly after the whole cancer thing was over.


May you heal expediently and be back in the race!
Best to you.

I know that cancer thing all too well as I am under treatment for blood cancer.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> May you heal expediently and be back in the race!
> Best to you.
> 
> I know that cancer thing all too well as I am under treatment for blood cancer.


Sorry to read this, Banshee. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Sorry to read this, Banshee. Let us know how it's going.


Thank you for the kind words, my friend. The good news is prognosis is excellent. Still getting out for short rides when I feel a little energetic. Perhaps, once a week. Cannot wait for the last of the concoction doses to be done. Then the healing begins albeit, a long road to travel.

Frankly, I would gladly trade this for a case of COOTIES 19 or is it up to a new number today?!?!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Thank you for the kind words, my friend. The good news is prognosis is excellent. Still getting out for short rides when I feel a little energetic. Perhaps, once a week. Cannot wait for the last of the concoction doses to be done. Then the healing begins albeit, a long road to travel.
> 
> Frankly, I would gladly trade this for a case of COOTIES 19 or is it up to a new number today?!?!


I wouldn't be so fast, recent studies shows Covid increases chances of blood clots:









Why COVID-19 could be causing blood clots — and what you can do to lower your risk | Ohio State Health & Discovery


As if the breathing complications associated with COVID-19 aren’t worrisome enough, doctors are discovering another risk posed by the coronavirus: blood clots that can lead to life-threatening strokes, heart attacks and pulmonary embolism.




wexnermedical.osu.edu


----------



## TwoThirtySeven (Aug 29, 2020)

TwoThirtySeven said:


> I had cancer in late 2019 and developed my first PE on Xmas day. I was on Xarelto for 3 months after that. I had more surgery this year and developed leg clots and another PE for which I am again on Xarelto for 3 months. I'm seeing a haemotologist soon to see what the deal is with my clotting. If I am to end up on anti-coagulants full time, my wife doesn't want me riding anymore. I can see her point of view, but it will still suck. I was really starting to get back into MTBing regularly after the whole cancer thing was over.


I saw the haematologist yesterday and it's possible I can come off the anti-coagulants in the new year 

Very excited.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TwoThirtySeven said:


> I saw the haematologist yesterday and it's possible I can come off the anti-coagulants in the new year
> 
> Very excited.


That would be good news! Hope for the best in your recovery.


----------

